# Como hago un divisor de voltaje en un protoboard....



## halger (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola a todos amigos.. el caso es que necesito suministrale 3V a un circuitico, pero tengo una fuente de 10V, implementé un divisor de voltaje tal y como se hace en un papel con dos resisencias en serie (R1=10Kohms, y R2=5Kohms) al medir el voltaje me dan aproximadamente los 3V, pero cuando conecto el otro circuito el voltaje se modifica...entonces quiero saber si es así o prácticamente es de otra manera?


----------



## Padrino (Nov 18, 2008)

...qué otro circuito estás conectando al divisor de voltaje. Tal vez debas acoplar la impedancia.


----------



## halger (Nov 18, 2008)

bueno, exactamente es este.....


----------



## ilumitron (Nov 18, 2008)

bueno este es un comparador de voltajes, ahora, es este el circuito que quieres alimentar con 3V? si es así, debes observar que 10V entre 15K que es la suma de las resistencias te dará .0006667 A o sea que no te servirá para que encienda un led el cual necesita al menos .015 A, lo que tú necesitas  es un regulador de voltaje para bajar los 10V a 3V y que te de al menos .150  A .usa la ley de ohm.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 18, 2008)

halger dijo:
			
		

> quiero saber si es así o prácticamente es de otra manera?



No es así porque al conectar la carga, la resistencia baja se convirtió al paralelo de 5K con la resistencia equivalente del circuito que conectaste, con eso el voltaje de salida debio bajar muy por debajo de 3 volts.

Como te dicen, lo mejor es que le pongas un regulador, tal vez desde con diodo zener te sirve o hasta un integrado.

Aquí te dejo uno con zener para tu aplicación, entrega casi 60mA y para tu circuito es más que suficiente (el zener de 3V y puede ser a 1/4 o 1/2 Watt).

Si quieres que te entregue un poco más de corriente, bajas la resistencia a 60 ohms y a 1 Watt. Así tendrás casi 120mA (y el zener que sea de 3V a 1/2Watt).

Saludos.


----------



## halger (Nov 18, 2008)

ok, muchas gracias por sus respuestas....a probar de unaa


----------

